# Pukani Dry Rock question



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I am starting a small 20 gallon tank that will specialize in small gobies and as such I really wanted to find quality pukani rock that had lots of holes for them to hide in and perch on. 

I saw on another recent thread about buying pukani dry rock on line from Alberta. I live up on Georgian Bay and spent today looking in Barrie and Mississauga at a variety of stores and did not find exactly what I was looking for. So, I decided to go the on line route and see how that would work out. They were very helpful on the phone and the website is very professional.

I ordered 16 lbs of pukani and 2 lbs of tonga branches and 2 lbs of tonga shelves. The other thread included a much larger order than mine (100 lbs). The price per pound when under a $250 dollar order was $4.99 per pound plus $30 shipping and taxes. 

That comes out to $6.65 per pound home and delivered to your door. 

I am willing to pay more if I like what I get, and I suspect I will, especially since I do not live within easy reach of stores that carry it. However, just so I know in case I build a larger tank in the future, how much more is that than what you normally pay in the LFS?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You won't find dry "pukani" rock locally in any stores. You can however get dry macro (full of holes and very porous) for about $2.99 a pound if not less on sale. (SUM, Reef Boutique, Canada Corals)


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, good to know if I ever need to buy more and on a larger scale. I tried Canada Corals but not the other two.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I got some great pukani from Elliot at bigreefdepot. I'd check there as well.
Jeremy


----------



## AlgaeBeater (Feb 18, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> You can however get dry macro


Last time I was there, Reef Boutique had a bunch of dry Pukani rock. Sorry, not sure the price.

"Macro" Dry rock is correctly 'MaRCo'. http://www.marcorocks.com/
xeniainc.com is the cdn wholesale distributor for Marco. If you contact them, they'll be able to tell you which retailers near you sell it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Do you cook the dry rock? I've been told that dry rock can still create issues if it's not properly prepared.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

TBemba said:


> Do you cook the dry rock? I've been told that dry rock can still create issues if it's not properly prepared.


My understanding is that it is best to cook it. I am not sure if it is essential or "just to be on the safe side". Either way, I plan to cook mine. What I like about Pukani is that you can cut and it and chisel it to the shape you are after. I'm looking forward to working with it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Midland said:


> My understanding is that it is best to cook it. I am not sure if it is essential or "just to be on the safe side". Either way, I plan to cook mine. What I like about Pukani is that you can cut and it and chisel it to the shape you are after. I'm looking forward to working with it.


Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

I figure it is best to learn on a small tank than whenever I try a larger tank.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm on the fence about this also with my dry macro rock.. some cook and some don't.. some get phosphates leaching and some don't. 

What have others here done with it?


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

ruckuss said:


> I'm on the fence about this also with my dry macro rock.. some cook and some don't.. some get phosphates leaching and some don't.
> 
> What have others here done with it?


I'm glad you told us about the phosphates, I just had a hair algae issue because phosphates were too high and finally got it under control. I want to avoid a repeat of that.


----------

